# custom made butt hinge jig? HELP!



## IrishAsh (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey Guys again I'm asking you all for a bit of help.

Im due to start work on a new school and 80% of the doors are 7 1/2 ft high doors. My butt hinge jigs at current are all for more standard 6'6"/6'8" doors. 
So instead of buying a new butt hinge jig Im looking to make them this time and thats where Im looking for your advice and design ideas?

Have any of you guys done it before? Was it succesful? 
Were you able to make it adjustable?

Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Check with these guys.

They are a long ways from you but have top quality products.

http://www.templaco.com/html/dspFullLengthTemplates.asp


----------



## IrishAsh (Aug 2, 2011)

griz said:


> Check with these guys.
> 
> They are a long ways from you but have top quality products.
> 
> http://www.templaco.com/html/dspFullLengthTemplates.asp


Cheers Griz

I have looked at these guys a while back. Have you used them before?
Is each apature/housing adjustable for differnt hinge sizes?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

IrishAsh said:


> Cheers Griz
> 
> I have looked at these guys a while back. Have you used them before?
> Is each apature/housing adjustable for differnt hinge sizes?


I have used their jigs and have their lock boring jig.

I do not believe they have an adjustable opening rather a template for each size you need. High quality stuff...:thumbsup:


----------



## IrishAsh (Aug 2, 2011)

griz said:


> I have used their jigs and have their lock boring jig.
> 
> I do not believe they have an adjustable opening rather a template for each size you need. High quality stuff...:thumbsup:


I just had a look again at their site and they are decent with the prices also.
How do you find the lock jig? Is it for full mortice/sash locks? Is this the same 1 jig per lock set?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

IrishAsh said:


> I just had a look again at their site and they are decent with the prices also.
> How do you find the lock jig? Is it for full mortice/sash locks? Is this the same 1 jig per lock set?


http://www.templaco.com/


----------



## PeteW (May 9, 2014)

Why not just make your own jig?

Use 5/8" MDF. Cut a piece 3.5"w x 8' long to start. Mark your hinge layout, (allowing 1/16" for router collar), cut out hinge template with jigsaw. Test out on a scrape piece 2x4 and dial in the minor details.
I did this when I was starting out. Used a Sharpie to label the jig for future use. After a few years in the business, I came across a Bosch Hinge template kit at a garage sale for $20 bucks. That Bosch kit has been used ever since. New it it over $200, but worth it if you hang a lot of doors.


----------



## TheRewster (Mar 16, 2013)

I have the Portercable Hinge template set. I think I actually have 3 of them. That being said, I still make custom jigs sometimes. I would just do as was said before and make it.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I just bought three of the wood haven ones for 3.5 inch with 5/8 radius corners. Attach them all to one board and good to go. Also small enough to store individually in truck.

I also got ones for the lock and strike as well. Bit pricy as you can make them your self but whatever. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001TQEJNS/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?qid=1399845486&sr=8-3&pi=SX200_QL40


----------

